# Getting Worried about Staying at Flamingo



## presley (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a reservation for Flamingo for just my son (16) and I.  We are going to a convention in LV and rather than stay where the convention is, I wanted to use my HGVC points.  I chose Flamingo because it is the closest to our convention according to google maps.

After reading recent reviews here and on Tripadvisor, it sounds like Flamingo is a terrible location for a mom and a teenage boy.  We will be out all day for up to 12 hours, but we will want a quiet room to crash and burn when we return.  It sounds like the Flamingo hotel next door will have thumping noise all night.  The Go pool is supposed to be very loud and have wet Tshirt contests and prostitutes walking around.  We do plan on being at the convention all day every day, but if we ever have a couple hours break, it would be nice to be able to return and maybe use the pool or just watch TV.


On Tripadvisor, the management only responded to people who posted about all the noise from the Flamingo hotel and Go Pool.  The response was basically, 'it's only like that Thursday - Sunday during the summer,' which is when we will be there.

I don't have a lot of choices right now.  It is less than 30 days out.  So, I can change my reservation for more points, but the only location I see available is LV strip.  It's a couple miles further away from where we will be during the day, but if it is nice a quiet and serene at night, it may be worth a switch.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 21, 2013)

I stayed at Flamingo as part of my VIP points.  I didn't have any issues with the noise at all, in fact the rooms were very quiet.... Of course it was January and there were no wet t-shirt contests going on.  

Being right in the middle of the strip you will also have issues with all those "dancer" cards that are everywhere.  If you want some separation from all that you mention then HGVC on the strip is my recommendation.  It has more of an upscale feel than Flamingo and has a great pool area.  When i was there last (in June) there were many places at the pool that were in the shade for most of the day.  We didn't use the tram but I believe it is across the strip and that may be an option to get to where you need to go.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 21, 2013)

If I let my teenage boy read your post he would be asking me to go to Flamingo!


----------



## chriskre (Jul 21, 2013)

Presley the prostitutes are everywhere.

I was there Memorial Day weekend at Grand Chateau and it was seriously a revolving door of prostitutes.  I think this is the norm for that area.
I don't remember it being as obvious in years past but this year seemed to be a booming business.

The Tahiti Village looked like a much better choice for Families if you want peace and quiet away from the strip.   I'm sure there are other resorts that are off strip that would be nice too.  I think at Elara you'd have the same problem that we had in Grand Chateau since they are right across the street from each other.  

I don't think there is much you can do to shield his eyes from all the girls running around with the hoochie dresses on.  My brother spent the week pointing them out as if I couldn't tell myself.


----------



## presley (Jul 21, 2013)

RX8 said:


> Being right in the middle of the strip you will also have issues with all those "dancer" cards that are everywhere.  If you want some separation from all that you mention then HGVC on the strip is my recommendation.



I have changed the reservation to the Strip to avoid the Strip and the strip cards.  



buzglyd said:


> If I let my teenage boy read your post he would be asking me to go to Flamingo!


I think a lot of teenage boys would want to stay there, but probably not with their moms.


chriskre said:


> I don't think there is much you can do to shield his eyes from all the girls running around with the hoochie dresses on.  My brother spent the week pointing them out as if I couldn't tell myself.



:rofl:  That is too funny.


----------



## Remy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not bothered by the noise from the pool, but when there is a catered event there after hours, it can get very loud and I can see how others might be annoyed by it.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 21, 2013)

Presley, 

I think i might have wrote one of those reviews (on tug) and it wasn't meant to scare anyone away but just as clarify the review before mine about the noise, that it wasn't coming from the pool, since the pool closes at six and the nIghtclub is further from the HGVC property. But I'm pretty sure I mentioned that we didn't have any problem sleeping since the windows were double paned and it was definitely a background noise. But the flamingo at least in the summer is definitely not serene.

The strip property definitely had a more family friendly vibe and since no one under 21 is allowed in the main pool at the flamingo it kind of limits your options.

I never saw any prostitutes (not sure I would know if I did)  but the strip club postcard handouts were certainly prevalent. There were also a lot of packs of girlfriends dressed up to go to clubs roaming around.

If your convention is at the convention center then the Karen ave property would have been the closest.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I was just at the Flamingo weekend after July 4th, and stayed at the main tower on the 15th floor.

Thumping noise from the flamingo night club (I had no idea where the club is, but I can hear it) till the wee hours of the night.

The Go pool was HAPPENING, but probably not for you. Your teenage son, on the other hand though...


----------



## presley (Jul 22, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Presley,
> 
> I think i might have wrote one of those reviews (on tug) and it wasn't meant to scare anyone away but just as clarify the review before mine about the noise, that it wasn't coming from the pool, since the pool closes at six and the nIghtclub is further from the HGVC property.



Yes, I did read yours.  My greatest concern came after seeing on Tripadvisor that the management only answered those with noise complaints and was the response was that it is only an issue during the time we were going to be there.

Our convention is at a resort by Harrahs.  The extra driving won't be a big deal.  I just wanted closest thinking we would be hungry and tired and want to get back to our room as soon as we could.  

I'll still stay at the Flamingo in the future.  The overall reviews are great. I just won't stay there on a summer weekend.  :ignore:


----------



## presley (Jul 22, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> The Go pool was HAPPENING, but probably not for you. Your teenage son, on the other hand though...



Based on reviews that I've read, it is no longer clothing optional, but it used to be.  Not willing to chance getting a pool view room.

The thumping noise is something I've read on several reviews.  Night clubs going until 6 am sometimes.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 22, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> If I let my teenage boy read your post he would be asking me to go to Flamingo!



+1. Lol. I have 2 teenage boys!  Oh the challenges!


----------



## vegasVIP (Jul 22, 2013)

The pool does not stay open late hours.  I think 7 or so it shuts down.  As far as women a the pool, they are about average.  It Vegas and summer, he may see a few women in hot bikinis.  But budd you have to really look in there when walking by to get good views.  

It's a great location, don't let non owners on trip advisor & yelp scare you.


----------



## valadezm (Jul 24, 2013)

Presley, anywhere you go in Vegas you will have the flyers, prostitutes etc. I own on the Strip and that area is affected as much as the others.  It is very quiet so that will be good. I am currently staying at the Elara ( I just wanted to try it) and I can say WOW, it is super laid back, quiet, very nice rooms and so far, great hospitality.


----------



## presley (Jul 24, 2013)

valadezm said:


> Presley, anywhere you go in Vegas you will have the flyers, prostitutes etc. I own on the Strip and that area is affected as much as the others.  It is very quiet so that will be good. I am currently staying at the Elara ( I just wanted to try it) and I can say WOW, it is super laid back, quiet, very nice rooms and so far, great hospitality.



What room type do you have?  I'm thinking Elara when we do our full family trip to Vegas.  Is it true that you can pretty much stay on site and walk directly into a shopping mall?


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 24, 2013)

The elara checkin area is opposite their pool, which is on the other side of a glass partition.

From that same area (all indoors), you directly connect to an indoor shopping mall with foodcourt, which connects directly with the Planet Hollywood.

Basically, from the las vegas blvd strip, you can enter via the mall entrance (to the left of planet hollywood), walk about 1/2 mile indoor mall and you're at the Elara entrance.

We're staying there in January, 2014.

Still no 2 bedrooms available in January for the Elara though


----------



## valadezm (Jul 24, 2013)

presley said:


> What room type do you have?  I'm thinking Elara when we do our full family trip to Vegas.  Is it true that you can pretty much stay on site and walk directly into a shopping mall?



I booked a 1BR Grand and it is terrific.  The kitchen is spacious with all updated amenities, TV in the kitchen area, a large living room, with a spacious leather sofa (sofa bed), another TV in the living room that can then project unto the white shade that comes down from the ceiling. The bathroom has separate toilet and shower areas, with a small tv in the bathroom. The master bedrooms has a spacious king bed, shade that goes up and down to show the amazing views, spacious jacuzzi and big screen tv.  Great room!

Yes, the pool is directly across the check-in area, you can walk from the lobby to the Miracle Mile Shops, then to the strip.  You have to have your key in order to get to the elevators since they have a security officer on site. I am very impressed.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 24, 2013)

presley said:


> It sounds like the Flamingo hotel next door will have thumping noise all night.



Back when I was traveling alot I always carried ear plugs with me in my shaving kit.  I rarely had to use them but when I did they were life savers.

George


----------



## lizap (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you sure you want to take your teenage son to Vegas?  Prostitutes are everywhere.  They have tried to make it more family-oriented, but it is still very much an 'adult playground'.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 24, 2013)

presley said:


> I have changed the reservation to the Strip to avoid the Strip and the strip cards.



Although the HGVC location has become a bit of an orphan, as virtually everything around it has been closed / abandoned, it has made it more of a stand alone self contained resort. That isn't bad and especially seems to work for families. 

For your potential Elara visit be careful to make sure you are getting a true HGVC unit - not the old Wastegate ones. And it is directly attached to the Miracle Mile shopping mall (very nice - that resort and the overall trend toward activity in that general area has saved that mall) so you can certainly plan to stay & shop there. 

The downside is the old Wastegate units & overall vibe that failed operation brought in. It was a party palace and not a very family friendly place when it opened. Still quite a ruckus Friday - Saturday nights. The better choice if you can get it is the Grand Chateau.  Directly across the street & a more upscale resort overall. The pool area sucks though. If pool is important then the Grand Desert (Wyndham) or the Elara are better choice in that section of the strip.


----------



## presley (Jul 24, 2013)

lizap said:


> Are you sure you want to take your teenage son to Vegas?  Prostitutes are everywhere.  They have tried to make it more family-oriented, but it is still very much an 'adult playground'.


I'm 100% sure that I don't want to go at all, but that is where the convention is that he will be active in.  


timeos2 said:


> For your potential Elara visit be careful to make sure you are getting a true HGVC unit - not the old Wastegate ones. And it is directly attached to the Miracle Mile shopping mall (very nice - that resort and the overall trend toward activity in that general area has saved that mall) so you can certainly plan to stay & shop there.



They have so many room choices, that I'll probably call HGVC to reserve my room to make sure I get what we want.  We actually plan on doing a lot of nature sight seeing.  So, we won't be at the resort too much, but would enjoy a nice room.  And with the dietary restrictions in our family, the full kitchen is really important.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 24, 2013)

The way high school girls dress these days, there isn't anything a prostitute could wear that would shock him. 

He's seen it all. Believe me!


----------



## lizap (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, that's so true; our kids have seen and done so much more than we realize...



buzglyd said:


> The way high school girls dress these days, there isn't anything a prostitute could wear that would shock him.
> 
> He's seen it all. Believe me!


----------



## presley (Jul 24, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> The way high school girls dress these days, there isn't anything a prostitute could wear that would shock him.
> 
> He's seen it all. Believe me!



Yeah, I am not worried about what they are wearing.  I am more worried about him seeing a young drug addict prostitute get picked up by a big scary guy.

It was the noise at the Flamingo that worried me.  Someone on Tripadvisor posted that it was 2:30am and they couldn't sleep, hear the tv or carry on a conversation and that the front desk said there was nothing they could do about it.  

Since I am driving 5 hours to get there to attend a convention that I don't want to attend in over 100 degree weather and I'll need to drive 5 hours again to get home, I really want a peaceful sleep.


----------



## moopdog (Aug 1, 2013)

I've stayed at Flamingo 2x and also the HGVC on the strip.  The strip location is quieter, but along walk to south vegas where the casinos are.

The GoPool can be heard, but it isn't that bad.  Ask for a high floor.  The GoPool closes 9/10 so it won't bother you at night - and your family may want to use it because the Flamingo's pool is very small.

You may also try to get in the new HGVC Alaria.  They say they aren't booking in the first year except for owners - but if you call the HGVC 800# you may be able to get in if they don't have booked rooms. 

I would not worry too much about Flamingo.  It is central to the strip - walking distance to most hotels.  I stayed there in March with my wife and 10 year old son and it wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## cardinal93 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Lots of Elara Inventory added - esp 2BR*

Just checked Elara, and they've added more inventory, and a TON of 2BR.

Took the opportunity to upgrade my 1BR Grand into a 2BR for Lunar New Year weekend 2014.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure WHERE the convention is located that has Flamingo closest, but here's an option not touched on yet.  

Stay at HGVC Las Vegas (formerly Las Vegas Hilton) on Karen Ave.  It  is removed from the hustle and bustle that you seem concerned about and has the monorail station next door, less than a five minute walk on the LVH property which the Karen HGVC is located.  The Monorail has a stop at the Flamingo, making it practical to get to where you are going. 

The pool and vibe at Karen is fantastic for families and the LVH hotel (formerly LV Hilton) has a few family friendly features (fast food, coffee shop, video arcade) which can keep them occupied without being ON the strip.


----------



## presley (Aug 5, 2013)

Howdy, all!  Just wanted to say that I am back from Vegas and I stayed at "the strip" location and it was perfect.  My convention was at the Rio, but I had my car and it was a very easy drive to and from every day.  

The is a CVS next to the resort which was convenient.  We didn't go anywhere else, but Circus Circus is only one block away.

HGVC at the Strip was great.  Free parking, Friday luau at the pool ( excellent) and food available right in the lobby.  I'd stay there again anytime for any type of LV visit.  Thanks for all the info on all the properties.


----------

